# internet explorer maximiert öffnen



## BIG_Muzzy (29. August 2005)

Hi

ich versuche heute schon eine ganze Weile einen Website mit dem Internet explorer maximiert zu öffnen.


ich hab das mal so weit:



```
Set IE = CreateObject("INTERNETEXPLORER.Application")
IE.Visible = True
IE.navigate ("www.google.at")
```

auch mit der Gefahr das wider ziemlich dumme Bemerkungen kommen
was muss ich jetzt machen das das Fenster maximiert wird?

vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

mfg


----------



## gabrielgsell (1. September 2005)

Hallo

Hast du im Objektkatalog vom Internet Explorer nichts gefunden?
Ich glaube es gibt ein Parameter mit FullScreen(F11 im IE), dies ist aber nicht genau das was du suchst.

Grüsse Gabriel


----------

